# How do I use Thousand Sons?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I've tried using Thousand Sons three times (the last somewhat comically as my mate kept getting mixed up with my Tzzentch Chaos Marines), but I can't quite figure out how to use them.

Basically could someone show me how please.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

well what kind of problem's are you having with them?
i personally use a squad of ten, one of course is the sorcorer.
i usually give my asp.soc. bolt of tzeench i think the name is.....the multimelta equivilant without the melta rule.
then i run around(rather slow and purposful around) and double tap the poop out of 
marines. it works wonders really


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm guessing you give them a Rhino to keep them mobile, arm the sorcerer with Bolt of Change and Pow!

Cheers for that mate, there's some rep points coming your way.


----------



## Ironwinds (Nov 9, 2009)

You mean a thousand sons squad, or a whole army.

Army is hard to do.


Most important, rhino. I like two powers. Either Bolt of Change for anti-tank and big things... or my favorite wind of chaos. The best thing about wind IMO is how well it goes with ap 3 bolters. You have a bunch of ap3 bolters and an armor penetrating template. This squad its marines and terminators like regular bolters and flamers hit guard. They just evaporate before you.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Just keep them mobile and keep them covered. Have some CSMs or Zerkers tag along in another rhino to lend a hand if need be.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm using the usual squad of 8+Asp. Sorc. with Doombolt most of the time, since their spells is the first place I start shaving the point costs. I use them somewhat like the CSM: roll ahead with the Rhino, jump out then rapid. However, in this case it means AP3 shots so unless its a TEQ or T6+ unit its going to be seriously WTFPWN-ed. Marines will love you. :grin: And most of the time you can forget about cover, since your Invulnerable save is just as good as any cover you'll ever get. Though theres the added inconveniance that you have to keep them away from close combat as much as possible since they pretty much suck at it. But they are great bodyguards for HQs, especially Kharn, since he balances out their weaknesses in melee.

The other problem with the Sons is that they have a hard time when they are supposed to do something other than slaughtering MEQs and T5- units en masse, because they suck at pretty much everything else other than that. So for instance you have two squads of these guys then you can rest assured that your objecitves won't go down without a fight (if at all, thanks to their awesome saves - just roll better than I do these days ) and that your opponent will do their best to keep their infantry away and try to take them out with some armour. But there are the Obliterators, the perfect support unit for the Sons, these guys will make short work of everything the Rubrics couldn't handle and vica versa.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The strength of the thousand son is they are a bunch of dusty animations in skirts with horrid ap3 guns. A squad of thousand sons at rapid fire range is a dead csm squad.

A thousand sons army is remarkably difficult because of the expense and thus doombolt is best low points for 3 shots. Cheap and useful. Bung them in a rhino with daemonic possession. Quite expensive but it gives you a good chance of reaching ur opponent. When you get their hop out in rapid fire and kill them. Use your slow and purposeful to keep moving and shooting and wither those nasty armoured marines with your shots.

Also dont bother with cover. You have a 4+ invun so you need to make the most of those inches, move slow and purposefully through the best route to ur target and watch them cut through marines like butter

Like khorothsis said, have some oblit handy for termies becos good as they are a termi charge will slice our thousand sons apart invun or not


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you're doing an entirely Thousand Sons army... ugh. I at once pity you as it's going to be a very uphill struggle, but salute your bravery.

If it's just a single unit though, then it shouldn't be too hard to get the most out of them. Thousand Sons have a pretty clearly defined role - shred infantry of all kinds, preferably the expensive and well armored kind.

8 Thousand Sons with an Aspiring Sorcerer with Doombolt is a fairly standard configuration and is pretty damn good at shredding Marines and similar. They can also be used to beat on other kinds of infantry as long as they don't have a 2+ armor save. A Rhino is optional and probably not necessary as these guys should be utilizing their Relentlessness to pop off shots at long range while trying to get into rapid fire range.

For squads that are aiming to be a little less specific in battlefield role, replace Doombolt with either Warptime or Gift of Chaos. Warptime makes the Thousand Sons surprisingly nasty in close combat (or at least the Sorcerer anyway), while Gift will make opponents think twice about getting too close.

Units that are planning on going after tanks should be smaller. Four or five Thousand Sons plus an Aspiring Sorcerer with Bolt of Change is fine. A Rhino can help considerably. All in all though, anti-tank isn't the Thousand Son's strong suit. Better to leave that to units of Obliterators and the like.

Best of luck!

Katie D


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thousand Sons don't pop tanks, they leave them alone. Thats where your multi-melta-toting Obliterators come in. If you're doing a Thousand Sons army then have two squads of Sons with Doombolt, two DPs with Wings, MoT, Warptime and WoC and as many Obliterators as possible in your point limit. It might look unfluffy because of the Obliterators, but they are the only choice that can dish out anti-tank hurt without being ridiculously expensive (Lascannon Havocs), weak (Laspred) or melee-oriented (Dreads and Terminators). Vindicators and outflanking beefy Melta Chosen squads are your other options, but the Oblits are the most cost effective of them all, and you need that in an army this expensive.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well i tend to use my lonely 6 man T-son squad as objective holders, and so far they've always held the line and taken a hell of a toll on the enermy that try to take it, even on the odd occasion that the A-sorc had killed himself with perals of the warp (silly bastard)


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Thousand Sons don't pop tanks, they leave them alone. Thats where your multi-melta-toting Obliterators come in. If you're doing a Thousand Sons army then have two squads of Sons with Doombolt, two DPs with Wings, MoT, Warptime and WoC and as many Obliterators as possible in your point limit. It might look unfluffy because of the Obliterators, but they are the only choice that can dish out anti-tank hurt without being ridiculously expensive (Lascannon Havocs), weak (Laspred) or melee-oriented (Dreads and Terminators). Vindicators and outflanking beefy Melta Chosen squads are your other options, but the Oblits are the most cost effective of them all, and you need that in an army this expensive.


You are the man.

DP, wings, mark of tzeentch, warptime, wind of chaos

Yes, it's expensive, so take 2 of them. Warptime + WoC is brutal. A cover save, armor save ignoring template that wounds on a 4+ and you get to re-roll any that fail, THEN CHARGE. re-rolling to hit, and then to wound. Not a lot can survive an onslaught like that.

Thousand sons have 2 options; doombolt, or gift of chaos. Some people take warptime in case they get charged and want to use the force weapon to put the hurt big stuff. Personally i just stick with doombolt, and only stray from it if I have points to kill.

All you really need besides those 2 things are obliterators.

My list at 1000 points looks like this:

DP, wings, MoT, warptime, WoC

5 tsons, sorc w/ doombolt

5 tsons, sorc w/ doombolt

5 tsons, sorc w/ GoC

3 obliterators

So far the list has served me well, but I mostly play against marines and the like. Though it has beaten nids 2/3 time it's played them.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

fynn said:


> well i tend to use my lonely 6 man T-son squad as objective holders, and so far they've always held the line and taken a hell of a toll on the enermy that try to take it, even on the odd occasion that the A-sorc had killed himself with perals of the warp (silly bastard)


If I might ask, why not use plague marines to hold the objectives? 

Usually the player(you) has the option to put objective(s) at the beggining of the game, thus you could put them into cover. So the same-priced squad of plagues has the same chance of not dying to lascannon/plasmafire(Exchange a 4+ invul for 4+ cover) and won't ever die to small arms fire(Which is the bane of tsons).


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

becourse, up untill about 2 weeks ago, i had no plague marines, and the games where i'ved used t-sons as objective holders has been capture and control missions, plus the added bonus of if any armour gets near, the asp sorc can nuke it with bolt of change, and as i field havocs due to lack of oblits, they can also cover the objective with heavy weapons when needed, as well as kill bigger targets


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

One thing about thousand sons squads that is key, icons! For 5 points you can deep strike much needed terminator, oblit or lesser demon support right by your side. Icons are mandatory for each squad in a thousand son army (at least mine) to be able to handle just about any threat with the right reserve rolls. This is all dependent on situation of course, i still deploy oblits normal sometimes depending on order, mission and deployment but 2-3 oblits popping out next to your sons can handle most things ap3 cant. Same with terminators, great sons support for deepstrike but if sons dont need it i just chance the scatter at the most juicy target. Lesser demons are a mixed bag, i dont always include them in my list cause they can be great support, but they can do nothing some games.


----------

